
Save time: Why  Clever (YC S12) adds yet another timestamp to our analytics data - schimmy_changa
https://medium.com/always-a-student/save-sanity-and-time-why-clever-adds-yet-another-timestamp-to-our-analytics-data-ae1c6399e38d
======
schimmy_changa
Calculation for 24 copies of the Library of Alexandria (LOA):

100,000 (moderate number) scrolls * 10,000 words per scroll * 6 bytes per word
= 6 GB

Cost of a GB today = ~ 7 cents (again using Matthew Komorowski’s data)

Cost of a sandwich: ~ $10

Number of LOAs / sandwich = 10 / (6 * 0.07) ~ 24

Source for LOA:
[http://penelope.uchicago.edu/~grout/encyclopaedia_romana/gre...](http://penelope.uchicago.edu/~grout/encyclopaedia_romana/greece/paganism/library.html)

